# Asus Z9PR-D12



## rpygu (May 23, 2013)

I want to buy Asus Z9PR-D12 for my server on FreeBSD 8.3. Key features of the motherboard are:

2 x Socket 2011
Chipset C602-A PCH
I've read that 8.3 supports the C60x, but there are problems with connecting SAS devices. Is this true? Maybe someone has already installed such a card?


----------



## User23 (May 23, 2013)

The Z9PRD12 with C602 supports only SATA onboard:
http://www.asus.com/Commericial_Servers_Workstations/Z9PRD12/#specifications

It depends on the last digit of the C60X

See section 1.3 Table 1.2
http://www.intel.com/content/dam/ww.../datasheets/c600-series-chipset-datasheet.pdf

--

I have a board with C606 in use, but only SATA drives connected to the 8 SAS Ports using FreeBSD 9.1 .
http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/xeon/c600/x9sri-3f.cfm

6x SATA (But only two of them with 6 Gbps)


```
ahci1: <Intel Patsburg AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf050-0xf057,0xf040-0xf043,0xf030-0xf037,0xf020-0xf023,0xf000-0xf01f mem 0xfbc21000-0xfbc217ff irq 18 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci1: AHCI v1.30 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
```

8x SAS


```
isci0: <Intel(R) C600 Series Chipset SAS Controller> port 0xe100-0xe1ff,0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xfa8f8000-0xfa8fffff,0xfa000000-0xfa7fffff irq 26 at device 0.0 on pci3
da0 at isci0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da1 at isci0 bus 0 scbus0 target 1 lun 0
da2 at isci0 bus 0 scbus0 target 2 lun 0
da4 at isci0 bus 1 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
da5 at isci0 bus 1 scbus1 target 1 lun 0
da6 at isci0 bus 1 scbus1 target 2 lun 0
da7 at isci0 bus 1 scbus1 target 3 lun 0
da3 at isci0 bus 0 scbus0 target 3 lun 0
```


----------

